

Is It Time For Programmers To Get Their Own Agents? - Martyr2
http://www.coderslexicon.com/is-it-time-for-programmers-to-get-their-own-agents/

======
dottrap
So obviously, the answer is yes if said programmer can do better after
expenses/overhead/time with an agent than without.

So I'll bite. Where does one find such an agent, how much do they typically
charge, and are there any statistics on how earning power changes using an
agent?

------
PixelPusher
Seems stupid and pretentious. Furthermore, the market is so hot that I can
reach whoever is employing directly. Convincing them to pay more because they
don't have to spend anything on recruiters or silly agents.

No reason someone else should make money for me finding a job.

